# Residence permit while applying for citizenship?



## Sergio_L (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello, my name is Sergio and I am a Brazilian currently residing in Italy where I have just completed my masters degree. I am know by ancestry I can get citizenship in Italy as my great grandfather was Italian, and I would like to obtain my citizenship also. 

I am currently working on the translations/legalization of all the documents and have been doing so for some months but those who've been through this process will know it takes some time to arrange all this in Brazil... It's taking a lot of time, but the end seems near.

However my study visa will expire in November, but I would like to stay here to finish this process of getting my citizenship. 

I'm finding that while applying for the citizenship I can get a permisso to stay here temporarily. Does anyone know how does this work exactly? I have read up on it, and it says you need to go to the police office and there you do the application for the permisso to stay while doing the application. 

However, since all of my documents are at this moment being translated/legalized by notary in Brazil, I don't have them here in Italy right now. 

Would I already be needing them in the first stage of the application or could I apply for a residence permit to get time to finish my application and then hand them in after when they are finally ready / translated / legalized? I don't think the couple of months I have left on my study visa right now is going to be enough the speed it is going right now, so I'm worried.

Looking forward to hearing from you, thank you very much for any responses/indications I might receive.

Sergio


----------

